

First Look At Snapjoy’s iOS App For Photo Viewing. Apple, Take Notice. - edave
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/27/first-look-at-snapjoys-ios-app-for-photo-viewing-apple-take-notice/

======
Nerdfest
If Apple takes notice, it may be to implement something similar and block this
app for 'duplicate functionality'.

